# Would you park a bike of £2000.00 at an open train station cycle park?



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

I am considering buying a trek bike worth about £2,000.00 next year when I start working in London. However, I would need to be parking it with other bikes at an open cycle park of Woolwich Arsenal station in London in the morning till evening when return from work. The thought of leaving it that long with the threat of being stolen is already dissuading me from buying such an expensive bike. What do others in similar situation do? I mean those with expensive commuting bikes?


----------



## Davidc (23 Nov 2011)

No.

How about buying a cheapie/ second hand bike for the ride to the railway station and keeping the £2000 one for other riding?


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2011)

Spend £50 on another bike for commuting.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2011)

No, I would not!

I don't care how good a lock you'd plan on using - a determined thief can still find a way to steal the bike. I've also seen many still-locked expensive bikes which have been kicked or jumped on, and others which have had their component parts stripped off them.

I'd buy the cheapest, ugliest bike that I could stand to ride and would expect it to get stolen or vandalised. I'd then use the insurance money to replace it with a similar one.


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Nov 2011)

Get comprehensive insurance and check the small print includes leaving it at a recognised station cycle stand and make sure you buy an approved lock, consider fitting an electronic tag. Other than that think other folks leave £20k + of car lying around every day, no point being scared of using something that way the scrotes win before they even start.


----------



## rockyraccoon (23 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> No.
> 
> How about buying a cheapie/ second hand bike for the ride to the railway station and keeping the £2000 one for other riding?


 
+1 

big NO!


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Nov 2011)

nope! by a cheapy, not really a comparison to car for ease of theft eg no ignition key required. D'oh!


----------



## WychwoodTrev (23 Nov 2011)

As above

Cheapie comute
£2000 bike for best


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

Then I would not buy an expensive bike then. I have never been a believer of buying something you can not use regularly. However, what about boardman hybrid comp? Is it reasonable to leave that at the train station?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Nov 2011)

I wouldn't leave *any* valuable bike locked at a railway station.
Get a cheap (and I mean £50 tops) heap and expect it to be stolen / vandalised every so often, and keep the good bike(s) for weekends, evenings and the like.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2011)

I wouldn't leave a £50 bike at Woolwich Arsenal station even with the best lock available. Any reason why you can't commute in to London from there on the bike?

Or you could get a Brommie and take it with you.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> However, what about boardman hybrid comp? Is it reasonable to leave that at the train station?


It's reasonable as long as you understand that it might be stolen or vandalised. I'm not saying don't do it - just be realistic about it. If an insured bike got stolen after a couple of years use, that wouldn't be too bad. I think the more expensive the bike, the more likely it is to be trashed or stolen. 

(Let me put it to you this way - Hebden Bridge is just a small town in West Yorkshire. Its station has a collection of lockable metal bike enclosures located directly in front of a CCTV camera. That didn't stop someone walking up and levering the side off one enclosure and stealing the bike from inside! If it happens here, I'm sure that it happens in London!)


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

I have two bikes presently: peugeot hexagone hybrid bike that came complete with all the accessories worth £360 and boardman hybrid comp worth £600 with the accessories. Would it be reasonable to leave the peugeot at the station then? Or are you guy saying I would need to go and get another bike that is worth about £100.00 to be leaving at the train station?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Nov 2011)

Or get a Brompton and take it on the train with you


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

My


martint235 said:


> I wouldn't leave a £50 bike at Woolwich Arsenal station even with the best lock available. Any reason why you can't commute in to London from there on the bike?
> 
> Or you could get a Brommie and take it with you.


My place of work is about 17miles (West London) from my home (South East London) and I think it would take too long for me to get to work considering traffics and the nature of my job. While the train station is about 4 mile from my house which would be give about 8 miles of cycling per day, that I consider reasonable.


----------



## Bicycle (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola: "Then I would not buy an expensive bike then. I have never been a believer of buying something you can not use regularly. However, what about boardman hybrid comp? Is it reasonable to leave that at the train station?"

I think the consensus on a cheap hack is pretty much where the smart money is. Many, many people have a nice bicycle for doing nice things on and a hack for commuting. 

South East London is not famed for its crime-free streets. Take a peek at the racks at any London station and you'll see row after row of tired hacks. The people who left them there probably have a nicey-nicey bicycle at home, too.

I use a 10-year-old, low-end Trek MTB for London commuting. If I leave a meeting and it isn't there, I can just hop in a cab. 

You need to enjoy riding the hack, but as long as you look after it it will be nice to ride.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Nov 2011)

I think we're saying that it's up to you. If the bike is insured, and you could stand to lose it, then go for it. I've seen about £2000 worth of bikes go inside 5 minutes, in a busy street, surrounded by people and CCTV. And yes, £700 of that total was mine.
Seriously, have a look at the cycle racks at your station, and see what sort of bikes are there. You don't want yours to be the nicest and most-worth-stealing.


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Or get a Brompton and take it on the train with you


What is a brompton? Is it a folding bike? If it is a folding bike, that sounds reasonable. The question then is why am I going to keep all the bikes, as my shed is already full of my children's and the other two bikes?


----------



## Davidc (23 Nov 2011)

I wrote my post (aka message) above having had the nasty experience of having 2 bikes vandalised at stations. I like the use a folder and ride into London from Woolwich suggestions - they eliminate the problem completely.



Gbola said:


> What is a brompton? Is it a folding bike?


 
Yes


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

Which folding bike is reasonable for commuting and light to carry ?


----------



## yello (23 Nov 2011)

Ditto to the 'no, get a hack bike' responses. There is no lock that will stop a determined thief with time on their hands, let alone a lock that you can carry with you. Simply put, if you don't want to risk it then don't do it.

My wife had 2 bikes stolen from her place of work in Southwark (5 years ago btw). Sure, insurance replaced them no questions like-for-like both times...but we got a hack for her to commute on the 2nd time.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> Which folding bike is reasonable for commuting and light to carry ?


 

*This* one..


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> Then I would not buy an expensive bike then.


 No-one has suggested not using it, although, IMO, leaving it locked at a station every day would mean you wouldn't get to use it for long as it would be gone before the week is out.

According to the wife, I have a nice bike (or two  ) and a hack for leaving at stations, town centres, outside the Job Centre etc.

Having a hack to ride during the week will also show you how lovely the £2k bike is at weekends, when it will feel like you have electrical assistance.


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

Is it fast


Davidc said:


> I wrote my post (aka message) above having had the nasty experience of having 2 bikes vandalised at stations. I like the use a folder and ride into London from Woolwich suggestions - they eliminate the problem completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Is brompton fast and light?


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> My
> My place of work is about 17miles (West London) from my home (South East London) and I think it would take too long for me to get to work considering traffics and the nature of my job. While the train station is about 4 mile from my house which would be give about 8 miles of cycling per day, that I consider reasonable.


I work in Westminster and commute in from Welling. It takes about 40 mins. It is entirely up to you but I seriously would not leave anything at Woolwich station.


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Nov 2011)

Some people are hard work ain't they !


----------



## Gbola (23 Nov 2011)

Many thanks to you all for your helpful replies


----------



## Dayvo (23 Nov 2011)

I agree with the others: either get an old hack or a folder.

Just have a look at the bikes stolen in the 'Stolen' sction! If you've got a decent bike parked 'safely' in London, sooner or later it won't be there when you get back to it.


----------



## Willo (23 Nov 2011)

Know of too many folk who've had bikes bikes of a lesser value nicked outside the local station to say "yes". Fortunately, my local station (operated by SE Trains) has a covered, locked storage facility. I happily pay £40 a year for my own spot in there; always a risk that someone leaves the door open etc. but like minded people using it means I happily leave my saddle bag, lights, helmet etc. on my bike. But leaving a bike of that value in the open is sadly a no-go in my opinion.


----------



## Breedon (23 Nov 2011)

there's no way i would leave a 2k bike locked up for all to see


----------



## Davidc (23 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> Is it fast
> Is brompton fast and light?


 
I have no idea.

I may buy one when I can afford it though, so I have a bike I can put in the car, take on a train, carry into places with me etc.

If I get that far I'll also look at the other folding options as well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Nov 2011)

Give the £2000 to your favourite charity, then it won't be a complete waste. I'd baulk at leaving a £20 bike there let alone a £2000 one.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> No-one has suggested not using it, although, IMO, leaving it locked at a station every day would mean you wouldn't get to use it for long as it would be gone before the week is out.
> 
> According to the wife, I have a nice bike (or two  ) and a hack for leaving at stations, town centres, outside the Job Centre etc.
> 
> Having a hack to ride during the week will also show you how lovely the £2k bike is at weekends, when it will feel like you have electrical assistance.


 
+1 there Nrom .

I ride a £290 entry level road bike all week to work fully laden with rack, panniers, gaurds, enough lights to land a plane and when i get on my "weekender " i feel like i am flying .


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2011)

Is there anything like Leeds Cyclepoint in London?


----------



## Part time cyclist (23 Nov 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> +1
> 
> big NO!


+2 

my nephew has just bought a nice used example of a specialized hybrid from good ol ebay for £140
not so much money to leave locked and chained in a train carpark, keep the £2k bike for weekned rides


----------



## Alun (23 Nov 2011)

A cheapie or a folding bike to take on the train ! If you're prepared to lose the Peugeot, then fine!
Some people have a "Ratbike" which is a cheapie/secondhand bike which they then handpaint yellow or similar so it looks like trash, even though it could be a servicable bike underneath.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2011)

I get distinctly nervous leaving a £700 bike on Kensington High Street for more than five minutes for a rare dash into a shop, and that's with a reasonable couple of locks in a place with lots of passers-by. Woolwich station car park for a day.... 

£50 bike tops, mate.


----------



## Red Light (24 Nov 2011)

Use the Trek but make sure to paint it all over with Hammerite paint first to make it look like s**t.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2011)

Red Light said:


> Use the Trek but make sure to paint it all over with Hammerite paint first to make it look like s**t.


 
....and put a wicker basket in Laura Ashley Cath Kidston colours on the bars....well-hard bike thieves won't like it at all...


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Is there anything like Leeds Cyclepoint in London?


sadly not quite. There are privately run secure bike parks and most mainline stations (maybe all) have racks where people leave clunkers overnight and through the weekends.


----------



## mickle (24 Nov 2011)

Bigger shed.


----------



## MickL (24 Nov 2011)

I know a chap that had his brand new Spez 1.5k roadie nicked outside Wolverhampton Station, the bike racks are opposite the Transport Police Station, He only had it for 2 days, so no I would never leave a decent bike out in the open.

I used to live in Munster in Germany, this is the bike garage in the station, its underground and they also have mechanics in it so you can get your bike fixed while your at work. Britain is so far behind.

http://blog.travelpod.com/travel-photo/robjstaples/east_to_west/1159461900/dsc01498.jpg/tpod.html


----------



## MacB (24 Nov 2011)

yep folder or hack, your choice, I'm going down the folder route as even hack bikes get nicked and the inconvenience is a real hassle. My first bike was nicked on the first day I left it at Blackwater Station in the on platform bike rack, it was quite old but shiny, cost about £200 new. What really hurt was that I'd just spent about £100 on mudguards and locks for it, they all went as well. British Transport Police advice to me - never leave any bike at a station.


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2011)

I cycle through Woolwich every day so I know the area well, dont leave a bike there please. The place was quite badly damaged in the riots and still bears the scars in the town square.

Here is my plan for you. You could cycle to London Bridge, about 10 miles, park the bike in this secure bike park (link below). Then take the tube to work. http://www.onyourbike.com/stylesheet.asp?file=7_1_1_cycle_park

Once you have built up your stamina you may find 17 miles do able.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Is there anything like Leeds Cyclepoint in London?


 
Looks like there isn't - Finsbury Park and London Bridge only.

I'm surprised Boris hasn't organised something like the Leeds Cyclepoint; £1 a day for safe and secure storage.

And 10 miles to London Bridge is do-able; that's my commute each morning/evening.


----------



## Gbola (24 Nov 2011)

Beebo said:


> I cycle through Woolwich every day so I know the area well, dont leave a bike there please. The place was quite badly damaged in the riots and still bears the scars in the town square.
> 
> Here is my plan for you. You could cycle to London Bridge, about 10 miles, park the bike in this secure bike park (link below). Then take the tube to work. http://www.onyourbike.com/stylesheet.asp?file=7_1_1_cycle_park
> 
> Once you have built up your stamina you may find 17 miles do able.


Well said mate


----------



## gaz (24 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> My
> My place of work is about 17miles (West London) from my home (South East London) and I think it would take too long for me to get to work considering traffics and the nature of my job. While the train station is about 4 mile from my house which would be give about 8 miles of cycling per day, that I consider reasonable.


I cycle 17miles each way 5 days a week through london. It's certainly doable but you do need to build up to it.


----------



## Brandane (25 Nov 2011)

What about taking one of your current bikes and making it a bit less attractive to a potential thief? I am thinking along the lines of painting the frame by hand in a non attractive colour (Hammerite green would be my choice) and make sure it looks dirty and generally worthless. Disguise the components by removing any "Shimano" (or other known brands) labels. Under the skin it is still the good bike that you know it to be......

Edit: Oops, not got the hang of the new site format yet and missed 2 pages of replies! RedLight beat me to the above suggestion .


----------



## Bromptonaut (25 Nov 2011)

Brompton would be my suggestion unless you decide to ride all the way. Wouldn't leave any on my current bikes at a station and certainly not one in Greater London.

As to whether the B is fast or light have a look at Brompton's website, there are lots of options!!. You're not going to match a good road bike for speed but my M6R keeps up in London traffic and is equally at home on an exercise spin round the lanes in Northants.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Brompton would be my suggestion unless you decide to ride all the way. Wouldn't leave any on my current bikes at a station and certainly not one in Greater London.
> 
> As to whether the B is fast or light have a look at Brompton's website, there are lots of options!!. You're not going to match a good road bike for speed but my M6R keeps up in London traffic and is equally at home on an exercise spin round the lanes in Northants.


 
The perception that small wheeled folders are slow _per se_ is a false one. the fact many ride slowly on them whilst wearing street/office clothes, thus travelling at a speed below the sweat threshold, probably strengthens the myth. But we need to be wary, both, 'fast' and 'light' are highly relative and subjective terms. My new brommie is heavier than my SS MTB but easier to carry, especially up stairs (the railways take a dim view of me riding it downstairs) and much quicker. It is lighter, just, than my geared mtb but again it is much faster on the road. It is slower than my fast-tourer and I think a little heavier. But none of the full sized bikes can go under my desk, or be admitted to the trains I want to travel on in winter. I have ridden it from office to home once, over the same route as I commute in season, and the time it took was within bounds. I'd put a Brooks on, and firm up the suspension with a jubilee clip, if I was going to ride 2 x 20 km cross country every day on it.


----------



## Twanger (25 Nov 2011)

A brompton is as fast and light as you'll need in a commuter. My commute is 10 miles each way, and it takes me 5 minutes longer on the Brompton that on my old Sirrus hybrid (which I gave to a friend so don't have any more). OK, I'm not the world's most speedy commuter. But assuming that commuting rather than time trialling is your aim, the Brommie is fine.

Sometimes I cycle in and sling the Brompton on the train on the way home.

At the moment I am slinging the Brompton on teh train both ways because I am having an attack of lazysoditis. I cycle a total of two and a half miles each way ...so light and easy I wear normal clothes.

I keep the bike, folded, under my desk at work. No lock. I keep it at the foot of the stairs at home. No obstruction.

And luggagewise, the Brompton is superb...it has the easiest, most practical way of mounting light luggage I have ever seen.

Change the pedals. SPDs, or toeclips (I go for clips), which will bugger up the carrying, but doesn't relly affect the fold badly, and you have an utterly useable commuter.

I agree with the poster above about the Brooks. Also, get the firm suspension block rather than the regular, or you will bounce like a pogo stick (I do, anyway).


----------



## Gbola (25 Nov 2011)

I am now convinced the best option is a Brompton, we will wait and see.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> I am now convinced the best option is a Brompton, we will wait and see.


 

One still for sale in the For sale section of the forum


----------



## Gbola (25 Nov 2011)

I would probably wait till February before thinking of buying.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> I am now convinced the best option is a Brompton, we will wait and see.


Use the Peugot as you already have it (I assume the broken hanger got fixed) but scruff it up a bit and keep it dirty. The peugot brand isn't 'sexy' like some other mainstream brands so shouldn't show up on the radars of the thieving scum that scour the bike racks for easy pickings.

EDIT: I see the Peugot has gone.... nevermind.


----------



## Bicycle (26 Nov 2011)

I am now going to write something most sacrilegious:

I really don't get the 'folder' thing.

I resisted MTBs, but then I got it and love it.

I resisted fixed-gear, but then got it and love it.

Brompton-type folders just leave me cold. I've tried to love them, but they do not touch my soul.

Luggage is great and bicycles are great, but I'm not sure about making a hybrid of those two things.

A Brompton is fun to ride, but not as much fun as a nice, steel road bike.

I giggle on the Paddington train as people clamber on between Moreton and Reading with their Bromptons... It's a expensive way to buy the right to clunk other passengers in the shin.

I lose time by having to go to the rear of the train and get my bike, but despite being a rat, it is lovely to ride. A Brompton is a thing of wonder, but it is not lovely to ride.

I used to use 4x4s in my work (L/Cruisers, Defenders and so on). They are fabulous off-road, but just a dull, unresponsive, thirsty, noisy drag on-road. I would never think of driving one on tarmac unless there was no choice.

Similarly, whilst I love luggage when its function is to be luggage, I would not think of going out for a ride on it. It is luggage.

My advice (which you will not regret following) is to get a ratbike and keep it at the station in good but inconspicuous condition. Keep two if you want; one at each end.

Buy a Brompton if you must, but it's like plating football with a rugby ball. Amusing in its own way, but slightly missing the point.

PS. Although this is my sincere opinion, I confess that it is written with a smile not entirely without a slightly wry quality.


----------



## steve52 (26 Nov 2011)

NO<NO<NO<NO


----------



## Gbola (26 Nov 2011)

Who knows I might be able to commute all the way with my new road bike or train with my bikes in the evening after returning from work. Time will tell


----------



## Twanger (26 Nov 2011)

A folding bike is a tool. People buy them because they do the job.

People who commute on train services that allow non-folding bikes do not need to take folding bikes.

People who have bike parking at home, or whose partners do not object to the tourer in the hall or the MTB in the bedroom do not need a bike that folds. People who live in the modern bijou style of London accommodation, or whose significant other likes to use the bedroom for other things, can use a folder.

People who have secure bike parking at work (we do, actually!) don't need a folder that will go under their desks.

A Brompton is a damn elegant bit of design. It is rideable. It does not give the electric joy of facing the open road as a great road bike does. But it is a joy in its quality and cleverness and usefulness.

If you set up a Brompton properly, which means:

- the right bars for you
- the right seatpost length for you
- the right pedals for you
- the right saddle for you
- the right suspension block for you
- the right gearing choice for you

then it is its own pleasure to ride.


----------



## Norm (26 Nov 2011)

1623350 said:


> If you mean Rugby Football, then I guess you are not wrong.


No, I think he would still be wrong, as I think he meant to type "playing" rather than "plating".


----------



## Bicycle (26 Nov 2011)

1623350 said:


> If you mean Rugby Football, then I guess you are not wrong.


 

Yes, I mean Ruger rather than Soccer. My apologies. My boys play both as did I, so I get casual about the common terms.

If someone asks if I'd like to come and see a football game, I don't imagine he means Rugger. 

And of course... I mean playing, not plating.

I am a bad, bad typist.


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2011)

maybe the issue is not enough good quality and safe areas to lock bikes


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2011)

Hell no, as they say across the pond. I wouldn't even dream of leaving my £300 Carrera locked up in the street all day. When my Apollo got pinched, I replaced it with a £50 Ebay special, which I scratched up with a Stanley knife to make it more unpleasant. It never got pinched, but it did get kicked over once or twice and had what appeared to be curry smeared over it. Happily, the days of parking in the street are behind me.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> what appeared to be curry smeared over it.


 
I really, really hope you were sure!!!!


----------



## david k (27 Nov 2011)

there was an article a couple of months ago in Cycle plus about companies not providing secure parking for bikes. i think this is the main issue that needs to be addressed. my works have some bars and that it, then theres nowhere to get washed and changed


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I really don't get the 'folder' thing.


Then feel free to leave your rat bike at Woolwich Arsenal station, as the OP proposes, for a few days and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2011)

Twanger said:


> If you set up a Brompton properly, which means:
> 
> - the right bars for you
> - the right seatpost length for you
> ...


 
Wellgo removable SPD's on order.... to play swapsies as and when with the Wellgo removable platforms.


----------



## Bicycle (27 Nov 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Then feel free to leave your rat bike at Woolwich Arsenal station, as the OP proposes, for a few days and let us all know how you get on.


 
Sorry, I simply do not go south of the river these days.


----------



## Alun (27 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Yes, I mean Ruger rather than Soccer. My apologies. My boys play both as did I, so I get casual about the common terms.
> 
> If someone asks if I'd like to come and see a football game, I don't imagine he means Rugger.
> 
> ...


Don't play with a Ruger, especially if it's loaded


----------



## Bicycle (27 Nov 2011)

1624913 said:


> And I am sure that South London is all the poorer for that.


 
Do you know... I'll never find out. 

I briefly rented a house just off Coldharbour lane in the mid-80s, but there was civil unrest and I moved out shortly afterwards.

I ought to add that I was not the cause of the unrest. I was just living there when it all went slightly awry.


----------



## Bicycle (27 Nov 2011)

Alun said:


> Don't play with a Ruger, especially if it's loaded


 

Ha ha ha... You've got me.

I refer you to the last sentence of the passage you quote about my being a bad tipyst.

Amusingly (probably not) I was given an unloaded Luger to play with by a German family friend when I was a young child. He'd been a decorated tank commander in the Wehrmacht. My father (who'd fought on the opposing side in the same theatre and was slightly pacifist) raised his voice at his pal Werner when he found me with the pistol. It was the crossest I ever saw him.

Anecdote or not, my tipyng is still crop.


----------



## deckertim (28 Nov 2011)

I cycle through Woolwich regularly and I try to avoid even slowing down!
I'd agree with the ideas on getting a clunker or riding further.


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Nov 2011)

I know I'm stating the mind bogglingly obvious but there needs to be a major development in bike security, both in portable locking and deterent devices and in the type of secure locking facilities available. Of course all of this must be achieved without any disruption to cyclists or anything which might deter people from taking up cycling.

Is that too much to ask? I've got the ball rolling by identifying what is needed so the hard work is mostly done. I hope someone out there can just fill in the blanks.


----------



## Bicycle (28 Nov 2011)

Cyclopathic said:


> I know I'm stating the mind bogglingly obvious but there needs to be a major development in bike security, both in portable locking and deterent devices and in the type of secure locking facilities available. Of course all of this must be achieved without any disruption to cyclists or anything which might deter people from taking up cycling.
> 
> Is that too much to ask? I've got the ball rolling by identifying what is needed so the hard work is mostly done. I hope someone out there can just fill in the blanks.


 

I'm not sure it is that obvious and I'm not sure I agree.

Most taxpayers probably think that enough has been done. I would agree that there could be more provision of cycle racks in populated areas, but not that they need to offer greater security. I'm not sure how they could and what the benefit would be if they could.

As to portable locking devices, the industry will provide what the market can bear. Cycle locks have become more resistant to tampering, more expensive and (in some cases) bigger and heavier in the years I've been riding. People seem far more excercised about security than they were 30, 20 or even ten tears ago. A lot is spent on locks, but things still seem to be stolen.

The average bicycle is now more expensive, more 'desirable' and perhaps more easily sold by a thief than it was a decade or two ago. £2000 bicycles are now commonplace. I'm an enthusiastic rider, but my most expensive bike was £1000. Others I have are worth a fraction of that.

A thief who takes a £3000 car has a lot to get rid of, much of it traceable. The car is highly visible in transit and has identifying markers all over it.

A thief in a Transit can take five £3000 bicycles quietly, invisibly and covertly. He then has little trouble dismantling the things and eBaying (or fencing) the stripped components.

I know which I'd go for if I wanted to make some money from theft.

Ultimately, I think your request/suggestion probably is 'too much to ask for'. The state won't do anything about making the cycle-parking infrastructure more secure, because there's no wider demand for it and even if there were it just wouldn't climb high enough up the priority sheet.

Industry may or may not do something about affordable increased security in portable devices, but that's more a question for the consumer.

Sorry, but I don't think it's high time anyone did anything.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2011)

It doesn't matter how securely you lock a bike - it wont stop someone taking bits off it, or just kicking it to a broken heap for the hell of it.

I once went to Manchester to watch a city centre criterium race and as I walked down Deansgate I saw many expensive bikes chained to lamp posts. By the time that I eventually walked back the other way, every single wheel was mangled.

I once visited Sheffield university and walked past some bike racks. There were frames securely locked to stands, with wheels missing; wheels locked with frames missing; bikes locked up with bits missing, and bikes locked up but broken and bent.

As far as I'm concerned, the sad fact is that it probably isn't safe to leave a bike in the open in any UK city these days, no matter how well it is locked.

The future must be secure indoor bike parking like Leeds Cyclepoint or even better, the Japanese way ...!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> As to portable locking devices, the industry will provide what the market can bear. .


 
Interesting you should say that. I was alerted to this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/hiplok-bicy...utm_campaign=november&utm_content=uk-22-11-11

Looks like a pretty neat solution.


----------



## Brandane (28 Nov 2011)

Here is how NOT to secure your bike. Seen in Blois, France , last year:


----------



## CamPhil (29 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Interesting you should say that. I was alerted to this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/hiplok-bicy...utm_campaign=november&utm_content=uk-22-11-11
> 
> Looks like a pretty neat solution.


 
Looks like an interesting way of increasing demand for artificial replacement hips to me.
Something solid enough to secure a bicycle is not something I want to be wearing on the bicycle, and certainly not if I hit the ground, or anything else solid.
It's not as if there was any shortage of ways to carry a lock on the bike itself.


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I am now going to write something most sacrilegious:
> 
> *I really don't get the 'folder' thing.*
> 
> ...


 
What's not to get? It doesn't need to touch your soul - it just needs to fold up. And as for giggling when people get on the train - I'd advise against it, unless you don't mind being taken for an imbecile.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Nov 2011)

giggle and _dribble_ and he'll always get a seat!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Nov 2011)

.....and repeat yourself?


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2011)

CamPhil said:


> Looks like an interesting way of increasing demand for artificial replacement hips to me.
> Something solid enough to secure a bicycle is not something I want to be wearing on the bicycle, and certainly not if I hit the ground, or anything else solid.
> It's not as if there was any shortage of ways to carry a lock on the bike itself.


 
I'd suggest reading about it first before making a judgement


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2011)

CamPhil said:


> Looks like an interesting way of increasing demand for artificial replacement hips to me.
> Something solid enough to secure a bicycle is not something I want to be wearing on the bicycle, and certainly not if I hit the ground, or anything else solid.
> It's not as if there was any shortage of ways to carry a lock on the bike itself.


fwiw I frequently ride with a u-lock through my belt. I don't want my paint scratched nor do I want to fit a lock bracket. I don't plan to fall off either.


----------



## Bicycle (29 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> What's not to get? It doesn't need to touch your soul - it just needs to fold up. And as for giggling when people get on the train - I'd advise against it, unless you don't mind being taken for an imbecile.


 

Tee Hee.... I post nonsense on an online forum.

Of course I don't mind being taken for an imbecile. 

It's the ones who take these things seriously we should be worried about.


----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Interesting you should say that. I was alerted to this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/hiplok-bicy...utm_campaign=november&utm_content=uk-22-11-11
> 
> Looks like a pretty neat solution.


 
But don't your trousers fall down when you lock your bike?


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Tee Hee.... I post nonsense on an online forum.
> 
> *Of course I don't mind being taken for an imbecile*.
> 
> It's the ones who take these things seriously we should be worried about.


 
Just as well...


----------



## david k (29 Nov 2011)

good that leeds have done that, but how about town and city centres? theres not enough being done imo


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> But don't your trousers fall down when you lock your bike?


 
Nah-wear bib shorts.


----------



## loops (29 Nov 2011)

No


----------



## abo (30 Nov 2011)

Gbola said:


> Then I would not buy an expensive bike then. I have never been a believer of buying something you can not use regularly. However, what about boardman hybrid comp? Is it reasonable to leave that at the train station?


 
*any* bike is liable to be vandalised or accidentally damaged. Which is one of the reasons why people are suggesting riding a cheapo; if your £50 bike gets vandalised you're probably gonna be annoyed that you're getting the bus home that day. If it's your £2000 Trek then I suspect your anger may go beyond the bus ride...


----------

